# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > مطالب مرتبط با بانکهای اطلاعاتی در VB6 >  مشکل جستجو در جدول با حرف "ک"

## kama2222

با سلام خدمت دوستان محترم
من برنامه ای نوشتم که بانک اطلاعاتی آن را از سازمان بیمه تامین اجتماعی تهیه کرده ام ولی هنگام جستجو با textbox در این جدول که از کد زیر استفاده کرده ام.حرف که را نمی تواند فیلتر کن چه باید بکنم. 

Adodc1.RecordSource = "Select * From Tab_Job Where Job_Desc Like '%" & Text3.Text & "%'"
      Adodc1.Refresh
      Set DataGrid1.DataSource = Adodc1
      DataGrid1.Refresh

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

ببينيد توي بانك همه "ك" ها يه جور باشن. مثلاً --->'ک'
توي textbox هم قبل از جستجو همه كاراكتر هايي با كد 223 رو با 152 عوض كنيد. بعد عمل جستجو رو انجام بديد.
براي اين كه كلمات بهم ريحته نشن فونت textbox رو هم تغيير بديد. مثلاً Nazanin

اين كار براي حرف 'ي' با 'ی' هم عملي هست.
موفق باشيد/

----------


## kama2222

من در بانک اطلاعاتی فونتها را nazanin,arial,badr کردم ، جواب نداد.
در ضمن در textbox نیزهمین کار راکردم.
ولی منظور شما از جابجائی کارکتر 223به 152متوجه را نشدم.
با تشکر

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

به فونت فيلدهاي بانك كاري نداشته باشيد.
فقط فونت TextBox رو تغيير بديد اون هم فقط براي اين كه متن توي تكست به هم ريخته نشه.
و قبل از عمل جستجو:
كاراكترهايي با كد اسكي 223 را با كاراكتر 152 عوض كنيد. به اين صورت:

Private Sub Command1_Click()
Text1.FontName = "tahoma"
Text1.Text = Replace(Text1.Text, Chr(223), Chr(152))
End Sub

223 = ك
152 = ک

----------


## mahmood_s

اين مشكل بر ميگرده به نوع فارسي ساز ويندوز تون

كه عربي هست يا فارسي

و همون طور كه دوستمون گفت با عوض كردن كد اسكي حرف ك ميتونيد اين مشكل رو بر طرف كنيد

----------


## kama2222

من اینکار را انجام دادم ولی به جای "ک" این حرف "~" زده می شد.

----------


## soheil_programmer

با سلام

من مشکلی مشابه دارم که با حذف حرف ی و استفاده از دستور LIKE جستجو انجام میشود اما بهمراه ی که تازه از دیتا بیس هم خونده میشه!!!! و QUERY مجدد عبارت جستجو نمیشود!

علت را نفهمیدم!؟!؟

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

> من اینکار را انجام دادم ولی به جای "ک" این حرف "~" زده می شد.


توي textbox اين كارو كرديد يا تو بانك؟
چه كاري رو؟ تغيير فونت يا عوض كردن كاراكتر؟
اگر كامل توضيح بديد بهتر هست.

----------


## mahmood_s

اين مشكل رو قبلا فكر كنم مطرح شده بود

بهترين راه حل اينه كه سعي كنيد همراه با برنامه تون يك فارسي ساز هم داشته باشيد تا مطمئن باشيد كاربران همگي در داشتن يك ويندوز براي استفاده از برنامه شما يكپارچه هستند


اين فايل ضميمه اي كه گذاشتم اين مشكل حرف ك و ي رو براتون برطرف ميكنه فقط دقت داشته باشيد كه اطلاعات از قبل با ويندوزي كه فارسي ساز عربي داره وارد نشده باشه

----------

